# Kahlúa-flavored French Toast



## jet (Feb 20, 2008)

Kahlúa-flavored French Toast
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
1 t Splenda
1 T DaVinci Kahlúa-flavored coffee syrup
3-4 slices bread (I prefer Texas toast or homemade Brioche)

Set the bread out on a plate overnight (optional)
Combine the milk, egg, Splenda & DaVinci syrup
Preheat skillet or griddle (medium-low to medium)
Dip bread in egg mixture and return to plate.  Pour remaining mixture over bread and allow to soak while griddle is preheating.
Cook toast until done, turning once.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, I bet that is really good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

sounds good, thanks for sharing .


----------

